# ***Official UFC 90 Anderson Silva vs. Patrick Cote Discussion Thread***



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Conduct all of your pre & post-fight discussion on this Middleweight matchup as Anderson "The Spider" Silva defends his title against Patrick "The Predator" Cote in *HERE*, *ALL* other threads concerning this fight *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE.*

Thanks guys.

*MLS*


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

*Cote by TKO (Strikes) Round 2/3. 
*

*He will be the new UFC Middleweight Champion of the WORLD.*


----------



## Joni (Oct 20, 2008)

Silva by KO in round 2


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

*Our UFC 90 Silva vs Cote Predictions*






Here is our latest predictions video. Please leave your own comments/predictions. 

Also feel free to offer any pointers that you feel would make our videos the best they can be. 
(This is MMA Forum and not Sherdog so we value your opinion.)

MMA FORUM Rocks! Thanks for all the support and kind words you've given us!


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Silva by KO, round 1


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

If Cote training with Greg Jackson or is he still with DellaGrotte?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> If Cote training with Greg Jackson or is he still with DellaGrotte?


DellaGrotte will be in his corner. No doubt he's done some form of training with that camp in the past 4 months though


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I really wanna see Cote pull the upset but I'm gonna say Silva by KO.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I think Silva is going to win by KO also but I have seen websites come up with articles saying we should be rooting for Cote because of Silva's retirement talk.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cote round 3 knockout,


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Cote round 3 knockout,


As a long time Toronto Maple Leaf fan, I can till you there are good and bad times as being a die hard. I've seen lines with Cote at +600, shit it's worth a little sprinkle


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Lol at thinking cote is going to get the ko in round 3.

Silva by ko round 1, to think any differently is just.....just crazy


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

lets be honest, cote doesnt stand a snowballs chance in hell

silva by KO round 1 at 2:36


----------



## 20lbbooster (Oct 15, 2006)

Cote looked pretty terrible in the fight leading up to this one. I think Silva could have beat both of them at the same time so there is no way I can vote Cote over Silva. I know he is a good fighter, but he didn't show me anything in his last fight. Silva by KO, end of 1st.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

yorT said:


> Lol at thinking cote is going to get the ko in round 3.
> 
> Silva by ko round 1, to think any differently is just.....just crazy


Well, Silva could just sub the guy.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

look at this photo and tell me you still think that Cote will beat Silva.

Not a chance.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

what if silva immediately shoots and takes cote down? throw him off...?


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> what if silva immediately shoots and takes cote down? throw him off...?


the problem is with this fight is that Silva can do whatever he wants and still win.

my guess is he will keep this sucker standing and knock him out just to prove a point.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Cote get overwhelmed the first round and the 2nd round tries to rush Silva and gets taken down and taps. Silva by subbmission RD 2


----------



## The Wizard (Dec 31, 2006)

Do anyone know what time the fights are on tonight..I can't find anything on the dish?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

I Am Sooooo Pumped! War Cote!


----------



## DOOMSAYER (Oct 24, 2008)

Is Anderson the Michael Pheleps of MMA? Lol..


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

C'mon, someone beat Silva!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Cote already lost by way of entrance music. :dunno:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lamesauce on the entrance music Cote


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Why does everyone want Silva to lose?


----------



## DOOMSAYER (Oct 24, 2008)

Silva by entrance.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm calling the upset. Cote is going to win.


----------



## DOOMSAYER (Oct 24, 2008)

Was that JZ?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Hah. So Silva is now listed at 6'2" and not 5'11" like he was before. Kinda found that funny.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I'm calling the upset. Cote is going to win.


Lets hope so, Cote is the only bet I made tonight. Just a little investment, nothing to brake the bank (too tempting a line)


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Silva is really feeling Cote out in this fight. Maybe he really respects Cote's striking.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

silva playing around


----------



## DOOMSAYER (Oct 24, 2008)

Gif worthy knee there..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Good second round. I'm really impressed with Cote's performance so far.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

silva trying to extend fight to show off skills.
strange fight


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Cote is really giving Silva a good run, Silva kinda of playing around it looked like..


----------



## DOOMSAYER (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn, this crowd is brutal..


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

What a damn shame. I can't wait for the rematch.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Cote! That's bad luck..


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Silva is acting like a gobshite.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

god why ?


----------



## DOOMSAYER (Oct 24, 2008)

Wtf..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

What a horrible ending to a great fight. Cote was doing so well.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

What in the world happenedd?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

wow...what the hell


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

wHY god that fight was sooo fine ((( make a rematch plz!

hope cote is fine


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't understand how this is a win to Silva by TKO. Surely it should be a No Contest?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

This fight was going to be a classic ...it's okay though, the rest of the card made up for it.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

TKO? Is that not a NC? I give major props to Patrick Cote though, he was doing really well and has an almighty chin.


----------



## DOOMSAYER (Oct 24, 2008)

Why are they booing Silva??


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Shit. Poor Cote.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> This fight was going to be a classic ...it's okay though, the rest of the card made up for it.


No it wasnt, Silva looked bored and won the first 2 rounds with ease. I definitely dont care to see a rematch.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Cote's knee popped out. That sucks.​


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Booing Silva because he was horsing around more than fighting.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Great performance by Patrick Cote, considering Rich Franklin got blew out in 2 rounds


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Feel sorry for Cote he was doing good and showed his chin is very strong. I hope they have a rematch.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

what a shitty ending... oh well it happens though, just sucks.

and yeah the crowd is pissing me off, this my hometown too i was expecting much more from them.... assholes


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> No it wasnt, Silva looked bored and won the first 2 rounds with ease. I definitely dont care to see a rematch.


Silva danced around like an idiot and landed a few shots. It wasn't like he was pwning Cote like he did with lets say Okami.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> No it wasnt, Silva looked bored and won the first 2 rounds with ease. I definitely dont care to see a rematch.


Silva didn't look bored, he looked scared to push the pace. This fight showed that Anderson is more of a counterstriker and doesn't want to push the pace in fights but instead looks for the counter. 

Cote was doing better then anyone in the UFC has done against Silva and deserves a rematch.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

It wasn't entertaining at all.

Anderson played around way too much. 

I hope he tries to "play around" with BJ or GSP, it won't end up well for him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont see why everyone is riding Cote's dick. I swear he landed like 3 strikes the entire fight. :confused03:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

god plz make a rematch ! plz . i dont want to see silva wait 6 month cuz of TUF
cotes chin is better than hendos IMHOOOOOOO


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Silva is becoming cocky. Only a matter of time till' he is knocked out.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

ACL is no joke. Classless fans in Chi-town.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Cote showed in this fight he has a ******* tough chin though, don't think Silva was gonna KO him anytime soon. I think this fight would have gone to a decision had it not been for the injury.

Oh yeah, and Silva was way too cocky in this fight, he needs to tone it down if he hopes to go well against the top fighters in the light heavyweight division.


----------



## DOOMSAYER (Oct 24, 2008)

Rated said:


> TKO? Is that not a NC? I give major props to Patrick Cote though, he was doing really well and has an almighty chin.


Yeah, didn't they just talk about Maynard KOing himself and that being ruled a NC??


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Silva didn't look bored, he looked scared to push the pace. This fight showed that Anderson is more of a counterstriker and doesn't want to push the pace in fights but instead looks for the counter.
> 
> Cote was doing better then anyone in the UFC has done against Silva and deserves a rematch.


And Cote threw what? 8 strikes the entire fight. Yeah he was doing so great..(sarcasm)


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

soooo how long will it take to heal? lets hope they fight on ufc 93 or something i really want to see a rematch


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

This was like watching a someone(silva) play with a puppy in Cote. Lol.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

NCK said:


> Silva is becoming cocky. Only a matter of time till' he is knocked out.


Agreed. He put on a poor show tonight. Offering a hand to Cote ala CroCop, doing the curly shuffle.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Silva danced around like an idiot and landed a few shots. It wasn't like he was pwning Cote like he did with lets say Okami.


 
Silva seemed to want to prove he could last later in a fight though I thought he was disrespecting his opponent by doing so. Give him Okami I doubt the result would be the same.​ 
Props to Cote he came to fight and not dance and make a performance. Silva may be bored but keep fighting like that and it will bite you in the ass.​


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

puppy? what about hendo,franklin 2, leben, lutter COTe did best IMHO


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

DOOMSAYER said:


> Yeah, didn't they just talk about Maynard KOing himself and that being ruled a NC??


Im pretty sure the other guy tapped. Both fighter lost at the same time. Strange circumstance. This was the right call however.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

DOOMSAYER said:


> Yeah, didn't they just talk about Maynard KOing himself and that being ruled a NC??


Maynard was a NC because BOTH fighters could not continue. If the injury wasn't from an illegal move from an opponent it's ALWAYS a TKO. I've never seen it end up differently.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

dontazo said:


> puppy? what about hendo,franklin 2, leben, lutter COTe did best IMHO


Lutter and Hendo did significantly better than Cote. Cote just lasted longer because he refused to throw a punch. Silva was just baiting him the whole fight.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> And Cote threw what? 8 strikes the entire fight. Yeah he was doing so great..(sarcasm)


Yeah he was doing good seeing as everyone else Silva has fought in the UFC hasn't made it past the second round. If Cote kept doing what he was doing there's a chance he could have taken the decision or at least not gotten KO'ed, something no one else that's fought Anderson in the UFC can say they did.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i think it should have been a NC



Roflcopter said:


> Lutter and Hendo did significantly better than Cote. Cote just lasted longer because he refused to throw a punch. Silva was just baiting him the whole fight.


yea and they got KTFo'ed in 2 rounds...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

This no. 1 p4p crap they keep trying to shove down our throats is pretty annoying too. How many times can they say it in one event?

This was not a great fight, certainly not a classic. Cote did well, but it still wasn't a good fight.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I know what it is like to have a recurring knee injury. It's what ended my study of martial arts. Once your knee moves in a direction that it was never meant to, it is very likely that it will occur again and again and again...even with surgery. I hope patrick has a speedy and relatively painless recovery, I know it's really going to hurt tomorrow.

I didn't think andersen was screwing around too much, it seems to be in his style to dance, bob, and weave a bit. He certainly seems to prefer counter-punching, but once he does become aggressive, he seems good at that too. The crowd's booing was disrespectful in my mind. I will watch a rematch.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

dontazo said:


> puppy? what about hendo,franklin 2, leben, lutter COTe did best IMHO





MJB23 said:


> Yeah he was doing good seeing as everyone else Silva has fought in the UFC hasn't made it past the second round. If Cote kept doing what he was doing there's a chance he could have taken the decision or at least not gotten KO'ed, something no one else that's fought Anderson in the UFC can say they did.


Except he lost the first 2 rounds easily by virtue of landing like 2 strikes. If he wouldve gotten more aggresive he wouldve been KO'd.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Ruled a No-Show by Silva


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

cote was playing smart ... he was waiting for a good moment


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

dontazo said:


> i think it should have been a NC
> 
> 
> 
> yea and they got KTFo'ed in 2 rounds...


So what? At least they arguably won a round, instead of just covering up for 2 rounds. Huge accomplishment there.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

If he's too bored at this weight he needs to move up then.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Except he lost the first 2 rounds easily by virtue of landing like 2 strikes. If he wouldve gotten more aggresive he wouldve been KO'd.


Yeah because Silva did so much more by dancing around and showboating the whole time. 

Neither one of them fought much at all.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Im honestly just shocked that Cote gets mad props for fighting not to get knocked out. I seriously doubt he landed more than 4 strikes the entire fight. Just shows how many people are haters on Silva.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Good stuff from Joe to explain and decide to grow the shaggy beard, in honor of Evan Tanner.


----------



## DOOMSAYER (Oct 24, 2008)

Brutal crowd, man. They boo'd damn near everything.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

SO will we see a rematch? i really dont give a shit about okami vs silva ...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Yeah because Silva did so much more by dancing around and showboating the whole time.
> 
> Neither one of them fought much at all.


Yes, he landed much more strikes and power shots, and rocked Cote like 4 times. Did you see the highlights? Yeah I think those were precision shots by Silva, didnt see the two leg kicks that Cote landed the whole round did you?


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks like Silva is the Wizard, not Cote.He put a freakin voodoo hex on Cote's Knee. Did you see him doing that voodoo dance? he's pure evil!


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Yeah because Silva did so much more by dancing around and showboating the whole time.
> 
> Neither one of them fought much at all.


I think your sig voids you from having an opinion on anything MMA.

 (just in case)


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes, he landed much more strikes and power shots, and rocked Cote like 4 times. Did you see the highlights? Yeah I think those were precision shots by Silva, didnt see the two leg kicks that Cote landed the whole round did you?


he never "rocked" cote ...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Im honestly just shocked that Cote gets mad props for fighting not to get knocked out. I seriously doubt he landed more than 4 strikes the entire fight. Just shows how many people are haters on Silva.


I don't hate on Silva but how many shots did he land on Cote while moving his hands around quickly and not punching and moving away?​


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Im honestly just shocked that Cote gets mad props for fighting not to get knocked out. I seriously doubt he landed more than 4 strikes the entire fight. Just shows how many people are haters on Silva.


Yup we're just hating on Silva. You caught us :sarcastic12:


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Silva did his best impression of M.Ali tonight. Only problem, he just floated like a butterfly and forgot to sting. 

It was obvious that Silva had respect for Cote but he should of had a better game plan than he did. Dancing around and measuring is not fighting.


----------



## chrisdpucci (May 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that the reason it wasn't called a no contest was because it made it to the 3rd round. I remember reading in the rules that if something like this happens in the first 2 rounds it would be a NC, but being in the third they call it a TKO against the fighter who can't continue.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Anderson Silva HARDLY won that fight, yes Cote barely landed any shots throughout that entire fight but Silva hardly did anything either aside from dancing around thinking he's Bruce Lee.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm just grateful we got to see more than two rounds out of Silva. The dude could have finished that fight whenever he wanted. Toying with Cote he was. So the fight goes on, and Silva ends up doping what he always does. Then there'd be no bitching. Get some ******* perspective. 

Besides, i'd be happy watching Silva even if he never threw a punch. Just watching the guy move is exciting.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

dontazo said:


> he never "rocked" cote ...


Yeah he did, with the kick and the knee, if you re-watch it.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

chrisdpucci said:


> I'm pretty sure that the reason it wasn't called a no contest was because it made it to the 3rd round. I remember reading in the rules that if something like this happens in the first 2 rounds it would be a NC, but being in the third they call it a TKO against the fighter who can't continue.


nope third round is Included ... lawler vs smith


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Silva kills people when they stand and trade. Cote was smart enough to try and throw a couple shots then back out. He also tried for a couple take downs. He clearly knows that he CAN NOT sit in the pocket and bomb away. He was obviously losing the fight but I don't fault him for using a good game plan. 

Silva did look awfully casual. I think Cote making it to the third round was more Silva's doing than Cote's (although I do like Cote's gameplan of boring Silva to death. Seriously.)


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> Yeah he was doing good seeing as everyone else Silva has fought in the UFC hasn't made it past the second round. If Cote kept doing what he was doing there's a chance he could have taken the decision or at least not gotten KO'ed, something no one else that's fought Anderson in the UFC can say they did.


The only reason Cote survived 2 rounds is because Anderson Silva allowed it. Since when does the Champion help there opponent up in a middle of a fight? It was two rounds of Anderson Silva clowning around and never pulling the trigger!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah he did, with the kick and the knee, if you re-watch it.


He was never rocked. He was hit hard but he was not rocked. You don't understand what someone means by being rocked if you think Cote was.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

fact is cote survived ! and i would not call it a survivor cote never really get rocked


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> He was never rocked. He was hit hard but he was not rocked. You don't understand what someone means by being rocked if you think Cote was.


Does it really matter?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yes it does.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> The only reason Cote survived 2 rounds is because Anderson Silva allowed it. Since when does the Champion help there opponent up in a middle of a fight? It was two rounds of Anderson Silva clowning around and never pulling the trigger!


So that makes Silva the a good fighter? If he was as good as everyone acts like he was then he would have knocked Cote out right away and went home instead of dancing for 10 minutes.


----------



## DOOMSAYER (Oct 24, 2008)

SuzukS said:


> Anderson Silva HARDLY won that fight, yes Cote barely landed any shots throughout that entire fight but Silva hardly did anything either aside from dancing around thinking he's Bruce Lee.


Through all of his baiting and showboating, Silva still landed the more significant shots though.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

dontazo said:


> yes it does.


Why? Other than for the sake of petty squabbling?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The Dude Abides said:


> Does it really matter?


 
Actually yes when you allow your opponent to remain a threat- whether it small or large allowing your opponent to stay in the fight when you could possibly end it sooner is not smart.​


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

like ******* 4 clean shots? cote was fresh ! god knows what could have happend! cote had a best gameplan imho


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> So that makes Silva the a good fighter? If he was as good as everyone acts like he was then he would have knocked Cote out right away and went home instead of dancing for 10 minutes.


Oh god, one lackluster performance, even if it was that, was it? And your ready to crap all over him. Haterzzzz!!!!!



Walker said:


> Actually yes when you allow your opponent to remain a threat- whether it small or large allowing your opponent to stay in the fight when you could possibly end sooner is not smart.​


He was toying with him the same way a cat does a ball of string. (serious)

Frankly it was getting a bit tiresome of Andersons fights lasting so short. Maybe he just was testing the waters for the fights that will go longer at LHW. (joke)


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

*Koscheck*

Koscheck needs to get stronger to beat the best. He was much weaker than Thiago and St. Pierre. Both of those guys cut alot more weight than Josh, and as a result are much stronger. He seems unable to use his wrestling against stronger foes. Does anyone else agree?


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

He was defiantly weaker than Thiago but I am not sure that he is much weaker than St.Pierre. If he is, I think his wrestling skills can over come the strength against GSP.


----------



## Corpse (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't think Silva was fighting bad but rather just showing he is human. He hit Cote with a couple shots that would have knocked alot of his previous opponents out but Cote was unfazed by them. Cote did prove alot of people wrong even if the fight ended that way. the kid has more heart then 99% of the fighter in the business and he deserves another shot and i would be hard pressed to think Anderson wouldn't agree. The problem being Dana White is a greedy kunt and he won't let it happen. It's no secret this wasn't record selling event and for that alone I doubt we will get to see what Cote deserves and that is another fight between the two.


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

RaisingCajun said:


> He was defiantly weaker than Thiago but I am not sure that he is much weaker than St.Pierre. If he is, I think his wrestling skills can over come the strength against GSP.


Did you see there fight (Kos and GSP). Kos got man handled the whole fight


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

St Pierre was just more technically sound and explosive, but Alves is a freaking beast. I honestly don't see how GSP or Penn can avoid those monsters he calls leg kicks.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea imho cote deserves another shot maybe ufc 93 or 94 but i honestly think dana will say no! because of the ******* TUF


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

tosgator said:


> Did you see there fight (Kos and GSP). Kos got man handled the whole fight


Yes I did see that fight. I am not a Kos fan but Kos is a totally different fighter now. He would give GSP a way better fight now. But in the end, GSP would have his hand raised.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The Dude Abides said:


> Oh god, one lackluster performance, even if it was that, was it? And your ready to crap all over him. Haterzzzz!!!!!


Where did I say he had a lackluster performance? I just think its stupid to give your opponent so much time to fight if you can end it right away. All it takes is one punch and if Cote got lucky it would have been over for Silva. Silva is getting too cocky.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure his inablilty to take Alves down was mainly due to him neglecting his wrestling in training. Yes he is one of the most naturally gifted wrestlers in the division but tonight proved that he DOES need to still train wrestling otherwise he'll fall behind.


----------



## Blackrose (Feb 5, 2007)

*The Spider is knocking ppl out just looking at them*

Honestly, silva is obviously just toying on cote. i think he should be given all the credits for making it on the 3rd than cote. seems like the spider is just giving the crowd their moneys worth by maximizing the rounds. man, i dont want silva to stare at me, i might break a neck . . .


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The Dude Abides said:


> He was toying with him the same way a cat does a ball of string. (serious)
> 
> Frankly it was getting a bit tiresome of Andersons fights lasting so short. Maybe he just was testing the waters for the fights that will go longer at LHW. (joke)


I completely understand he might be getting bored- and yes it seemed he wanted to prove he could last longer in the fight but it can bite you in the ass especially since the "ball of string" might be a lucky punch that KOes you.

He seemed to be in complete control but you really never know for sure- see GSP vs. Serrra I.​


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Blackrose said:


> Honestly, silva is obviously just toying on cote. i think he should be given all the credits for making it on the 3rd than cote. seems like the spider is just giving the crowd their moneys worth by maximizing the rounds. man, i dont want silva to stare at me, i might break a neck . . .


Or your knee pops randomally and the fight stops.​


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Walker said:


> I completely understand he might be getting bored- and yes it seemed he wanted to prove he could last longer in the fight but it can bite you in the ass especially since the "ball of string" might be a lucky punch that KOes you.
> 
> He seemed to be in complete control but you really never know for sure- see GSP vs. Serrra I.​


Wouldn't dispute that. I'm half kidding here anyway. 

It wasn't his most sterling performance, but i think we need to be giving some props to Cote here, he fought a smart patient fight. And when you find yourself giving props to someone just for taking a fight into the third round then i think that says everything that needs to be said about Anderson. The writing was on the wall, it was simply a matter of time. 

I just find it funny all these people getting uppity when Silva doesn't do what hes done in every one of his UFC fights to date. If anyones allowed an off night, an off night where he was still winning comfortably btw, its him.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Where did I say he had a lackluster performance? I just think its stupid to give your opponent so much time to fight if you can end it right away. All it takes is one punch and if Cote got lucky it would have been over for Silva. Silva is getting too cocky.



Does look that way, i'd agree with that. But he's always been cocky, he was doing much the same against Franklin the second time. 

I've no interest in seeing him at 185 personally. He's got nothing to gain/prove by fighting there anymore.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He has to prove he can beast Cote IMO cause he sure never proved he could tonight.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

A lacking performance from the champion. I didn't pay to watch him dance for 10 minutes, sadly looks like Lyoto is rubbing off on him. Props to Cote for not being baited in by Silva's jackassery. Those were some solid shots from Silva that Cote took, and they didn't hurt him.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Most people complaining about Anderson's peformance today don't know anything about the fight game.

Anderson Silva put on a remarkable performance. Cote probably hit him once that entire fight. In my eyes, he was sending a message to the rest of the fight world. I don't think we will see idiots like Frank Trigg saying "Oh yeah, one overhand right and I'll have him out". 

Props to Cote for staying in there and trying his best. Would have been a perfect night if it weren't for the freak accident.

Thank you once again Anderson Silva for giving us an incredible display of Mixed Martial Arts.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

^^i agree, the 1st round was a bit uch, but the 2nd round i enjoyed. At he was turning the heat up at the end of the 2nd and hopefully wouldve transferred over to teh 3rd. I think ppl are giving to much praise for /cote's performancee, he wasn't willing to engage, so he makes it to the 3rd rnd....bravo. Cote wasn't bringing the heat that he usually does, thus Anderson couldnt feed off his agressiveness...


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Suizida said:


> ^^i agree, the 1st round was a bit uch, but the 2nd round i enjoyed. At he was turning the heat up at the end of the 2nd and hopefully wouldve transferred over to teh 3rd. I think ppl are giving to much praise for /cote's performancee, he wasn't willing to engage, so he makes it to the 3rd rnd....bravo. *Cote wasn't bringing the heat that he usually does, thus Anderson couldnt feed off his agressiveness.*..


Well you can't blame him for that can you?


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> In my eyes, he was sending a message to the rest of the fight world.


Then to me he's a disrespectful jerk for doing what he did, to the sport and to Cote.



Suizida said:


> I think ppl are giving to much praise for /cote's performancee, he wasn't willing to engage, so he makes it to the 3rd rnd....bravo. Cote wasn't bringing the heat that he usually does, thus Anderson couldn't feed off his agressiveness...


Oh, so shame on Cote for not playing into Silva's hand? F*ck that... Yeah, of course someone should try and brawl Chris Leben. Of course someone should play right into Chuck's hand as a counter puncher. Of course a striker should try and outwork Nog on the ground. They're a coward if they don't.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

joey__stalin said:


> Then to me he's a disrespectful jerk for doing what he did, to the sport and to Cote.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so shame on Cote for not playing into Silva's hand? F*ck that...


So he's a jerk for fighting a brilliantly smart fight? Would he have been a jerk if he bum rushed Patrick Cote and knee'd him to death?

Anderson fought a great fight. While to many of you it may have seemed disrespectful and showboating, he was just fight a great defensive and calculated fight. He was throwing amazing fakes(watch carefully), showing excellent defense for a slugger, excellent head/feet movement and just awesome striking skills. Cote was smart for not giving Anderson many openings. If Cote tried to Leben him, he'd have been on the floor. Look at the Franklin fight; Franklin didn't know of Anderson's great striking skills and he was attacked when he overcommitted. Major props to Cote for fighting a smart fight, but he just doesn't have the tools to beat Anderson Silva.

Edit: How did he disrespect the sport? By showing that fighters can implement a game plan, fight with finesse and show incredible respect to his opponent? C'mon.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

im not insulting the Cote's gameplan. But ppl are bashing are bashing both fighters for their performance, and im justifying why it happened. Im not insulting Cote's gameplan, but in his use of his gameplan, he made himself look a bit lack luster.

But still what was his intentions after not going in full on swinging for the fences? Getting methodically picked apart and get to the 3rd round. While he did better then anyone else against anderson, he was still losing that fight...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Did anyone really expect Cote to technically outstrike Silva, it was obvious before the fight ever started that technically Anderson was the better striker Suizida, Cote may have been losing the fight but Cotes strategy all along would have been to land the one big punch that changes everything and make the score cards meaningless pieces of paper.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

i knew that he wasnt a better striker, but Cote wasn't anywhere near hitting that punch

after they cliched and Silva backs away, cote went for it and Silva was to quick and just moved way (i thought it was a premeditated head movement). Im just saying that Silva was doing his job, and Cote was looking to an L anyway


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That fight wasnt even 1/2 way, alot of time for that punch, I think Cote was alot closer to landing that punch in the first than your giving him credit for as well, I think alot of people still have there UFC issue official Anderson Silva blinders on.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

I think your nuthugging on Cote, which i don't blame. But Silva was still winning that fight, rather convincingly


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not saying he wasnt Suizida, I agree 'Silva was way ahead on the scorecards, but I think Anderson looked very human when Cote connected as Anderson backed outta his rush in the first, for a split second I actually though he was in trouble, Cote was far from being dominated and was very much in that fight and a very real threat to Anderson.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Not saying he wasnt Suizida, I agree 'Silva was way ahead on the scorecards, but I think Anderson looked very human when Cote connected as Anderson backed outta his rush in the first, for a split second I actually though he was in trouble, Cote was far from being dominated and was very much in that fight *and a very real threat to Anderson*.


really tho, was he? here's what i saw:

i saw cote knowing that anderson likes counter, play back at him, rashad evans style...smart...but he didn't land anything....i didn't see anderson look at all phased by anything cote threw and he at most connected w/ one punch.....anderson was looking kinda stupid walking around and dancing, but the flush shots he landed here and there cemented him as the man during the fight...cote got taken down, oustruck, and while i thought his strategy was good, it just didn't work out for him


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I didnt see Anderson do anything standing to really show he was a threat, infact I thought Anderson pulled the dumbest move when he had Cote on his back which was the was best case scenario for Anderson and then he doesnt even go for anything.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

While Silva was winning, I'm pretty sure Silva would not have finished that fight, the shots that did connect flush seemed to have little to no effect on Cote which is simply amazing since similar shots had Hendo backing up. And since Almeida couldn't get the job done on the ground there was no way Silva was gonna submit Cote.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I didnt see Anderson do anything standing to really show he was a threat, infact I thought Anderson pulled the dumbest move when he had Cote on his back which was the was best case scenario for Anderson and then he doesnt even go for anything.


Yeah, a black belt jiu jitsu letting someone up like that.
Silva was trying as hard as he could to not break a sweat.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I wouldn't say Silva methodically picked Cote apart. Neither of those rounds were 10/8 material.


----------



## d3nnis (Jan 5, 2008)

Big respect to Cote. I didn't think he would stay with Silva so long. IMO he deserves another title shot.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

A great fight up until the tragic end. Props to Cote for going in there and putting on a performance like that. I do believe Silva was toying a little, but his performance was amazing and I dont think Cote was ever goin to land that big clean punch. I look forward to them doing this again.


----------



## over_hand_right (Oct 26, 2008)

does anyone know the music that Cote came out to?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

fort minor - remember the name 

i think...i actually liked his french music @ ufc 86 alot more....more original


----------



## over_hand_right (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> fort minor - remember the name
> 
> i think...i actually liked his french music @ ufc 86 alot more....more original


Anderson's got the best music in all of the ufc, fort minor is poop.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Most people complaining about Anderson's peformance today don't know anything about the fight game.
> 
> Anderson Silva put on a remarkable performance. *Cote probably hit him once that entire fight*. In my eyes, he was sending a message to the rest of the fight world. I don't think we will see idiots like Frank Trigg saying "Oh yeah, one overhand right and I'll have him out".
> 
> ...


Really? Looked like he connected a few times with that overhand right. Not to mention leg kicks, although they looked pretty weak.


----------

